# GPL at Vera in Spain



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Just found a new GPL site at Vera; ES La Cinco N37.22194 W1.83521


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Also.....
LPG at Portolegre in Portugal at eLeclerk. Can't miss leclerk if you approach on the N246.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Are you stopping on the wonderful Aire at Vera Greygit?


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

tubbytuba said:


> Are you stopping on the wonderful Aire at Vera Greygit?


No,a campsite at Aguilas and tomorrow the owner holds, as she does every year, a paella fiesta.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

This may help those looking for LPG. It's maintained very up to date http://www.mylpg.eu/stations/spain

Can anybody finding any which aren't already on there please add them. It currently the best site on the web for LPG in Spain I think, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Also of interest is a new one on the N340 at Benicarlo: Repsol Carretera Valencia-Barna 3, Benicarló
which is now on the map. That's a long awaited new one which fills a gap along that coast. 

Going North there is also a newish one at Amposta while the longer established one just further North at Motor 2000 at L'Ampolla seems to have closed. Can anyone comment on Motor 2000 please? Alan.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

I've mentions this site before, but it's worth repeating. Official Ministry site complete with prices for all fuels, and a map too: Spain Fuel Prices


----------



## dunniom (Apr 25, 2008)

*LPG App*

Ref www.mylpg.eu site they also have an IOS app called mylpg.eu
Needs an internet connection but provided you don't close the app when you go offline then it seems to hold the local info on screen. Don't know about Google app though!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

dunniom said:


> Ref www.mylpg.eu site they also have an IOS app called mylpg.eu
> Needs an internet connection but provided you don't close the app when you go offline then it seems to hold the local info on screen. Don't know about Google app though!


They have one for Android too, as said, you need to be online for full access but if you have GPS on your tablet/phone then it will list nearby outlets.

Its a brilliant resource and its owner is very helpful and quick to respond if you have any problems.

Pete


----------

